# Work up training for Iraq?



## Lost_Warrior (3 Aug 2006)

I was just wondering if any of our American brothers can give some info on the length of the work up training US forces get before heading to Iraq.  I was curious to see if it was as long as the work up training for A-Stan.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## tomahawk6 (3 Aug 2006)

The Marine pre-deployment training is around 6 months and the Army is anywhere from 90-120 days. Army units rotate through the NTC at Ft Irwin or JRTC at Ft Polk. Ft Bliss also handle pre-deployment training. Reserve/NG units called up will form at a training facility in their home state before moving on to one of the training centers.Then units deploy to Kuwait for their last leg in the train up stage. Finally the unit moves into Iraq for the start of their 12 month tour.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (4 Aug 2006)

12 month or more (depending on DOD).  Correct me if I'm wrong T6.


----------



## tomahawk6 (4 Aug 2006)

True.The reserve work up period is shorter. The airborne brigade in Alaska stood up last fall. After receiving its equipment and personnel unit training began in Feb-Mar. The unit is now at the JRTC and will rotate to Kuwait all too soon.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (4 Aug 2006)

T6 can a 12 month route be extended if the need arises a la Stryker Brigade?


----------



## tomahawk6 (4 Aug 2006)

If you mean can a tour be extended ? Yes. The 172d SBCT was just extended up to 4 months.The families took it pretty hard.This happened a couple of year's ago when Sadr's militia had to be suppressed. The new rotation will begin in September. For the first time both of the brigades assigned to Alaska will be in theater at the sametime. The fight for Baghdad is long overdue.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (4 Aug 2006)

Tough go having a 12 month tour bumped another 4. Jebus.


----------



## Trinity (4 Aug 2006)

tomahawk6 said:
			
		

> If you mean can a tour be extended ? Yes. The 172d SBCT was just extended up to 4 months.The families took it pretty hard.This happened a couple of year's ago when Sadr's militia had to be suppressed. The new rotation will begin in September. For the first time both of the brigades assigned to Alaska will be in theater at the sametime. The fight for Baghdad is long overdue.



That's just inhumane.  Here.. have another 4 months.

And if you're wounded or KIA in those extra 4 months can you imagine the
spite and hatred towards the government.

Sigh.. I'm just an armchair quarterback but.. if they know these troops are coming home a year in advance,
isn't that enough time to .. oh say.. plan on replacements.  Even have extra troops on standby to go?

Bah.. wait.. I'm trying to think logical in the army.  Anything can happen at anytime that can't be planned for.


----------



## tomahawk6 (4 Aug 2006)

Its actually easier to delay a unit's departure to provide reinforcements that are acclimated and combat proven. If the security situation stabilizes I think they will go home early. It definitely is a curve ball for all concerned. We used to have a policy where troops get an extra $1000 a month for this type of extension,but I think its been stopped for regulars.Hopefully someone will authorize this pay as compensation.

http://www.armytimes.com/story.php?f=1-292925-1998759.php


----------



## JBP (8 Aug 2006)

Wow... Yes a 12 month tour is long enough!

Our boys only go for 6 months in theatre I think right??? Please I apologize if I got that wrong but I most certainly haven't been on tour yet so I don't know! I think it's 6 months workup and then 6 months tour time unless someone states they'd like to stay longer kinda thing???

I'm just put in for a component transfer so I'm sure I'll be in Afghanistan before too long anyway and I'll know for sure...  

I do believe the extra pay is a nice bonus, it certainly doesn't account for that extra time lost with the family and all, but it helps maybe with a vacation with the wife/hubby when the soldier does come home...

Joe


----------



## Bobbyoreo (8 Aug 2006)

Most tours are 6 months but a few get bumped up a few extra months. PLus depends if your in Command I think they have a 1 yr...I could be wrong...


----------



## GAP (8 Aug 2006)

Yes, a 6 month tour is a long time (if that is what you are expecting)

Yes, a 12 month tour is a long time  (if that is what you are expecting)

A 6 month tour extended to 12 months would be a very long time. (because you are not expecting it)

Why? 

If the mindset is 6 or 12 or 13 (in my case) you think in those terms. You count down the days, but you do your job up until about the last week, then you start getting cabin/home fever. What's important to the mental state of the soldier is* how long was he expecting to be there*. That is then accepted and you move on.


----------



## JBP (8 Aug 2006)

GAP said:
			
		

> Yes, a 6 month tour is a long time (if that is what you are expecting)
> 
> Yes, a 12 month tour is a long time  (if that is what you are expecting)
> 
> ...



Ouch... Good way of putting it into perspective. I can see how that would be very hard to swallow at first... Incredibly difficult actually at times.

Thanks for the insight.


----------

